# Trellis Raft + Hanging Planter with Bacopa



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I was formatting pictures the other night and came up with a couple that show pretty well how to use a Trellis Raft + Hanging Planter combination with rambling stem plants, such as certain _Bacopa._. This picture shows the planter right after planting.










Here's another shot with the better part of the raft covered. This is about 1-month of growth.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

what are you going to do with it?


----------

